# Youonyoutube



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I know some of you, and I presume others have a channel, would you leave a link or information of your Youtube channel? If anyone can help me to make a link, I'd be happy to oblige, otherwise I'm 'wanderinggibbon' and you can search that and find me.


----------



## powelly (Jun 25, 2010)

there you go mate http://www.youtube.c...wanderinggibbon link to your channel, i have channel (just added you as a friend) but no vid's as of yet.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

powelly said:


> there you go mate http://www.youtube.c...wanderinggibbon link to your channel, i have channel (just added you as a friend) but no vid's as of yet.


Thank-you, I don't have any shooting videos up myself, it's not important.


----------



## powelly (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ollie9595?feature=mhum hopefully that'll work


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

I have one, USASlingshot. Some videos with women in a "slingshot" on will pop up but u will see a video with an actual ss. LOL


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/slingshotbill -- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's Flatband's Channel:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Flatband


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

This is my stuff: Not really worth following, but there are useful technical videos that supplement my blog.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ZDP189HK


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/JoergSprave

Here is mine, I guess most people know it already, but anyway.

My first video exceeded 100,000 views yesterday, by the way! On average each one of my 111 vids has 13,000 views (almost 1,500,000 views in total).

Jörg


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

my slingshot skill teaching channel，wish to you enjoy it.

http://www.youtube.c...r/dannypc2phone


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks folks, keep em coming.


----------

